# Men: would you date a woman who is smarter than you?



## alice144 (Dec 31, 2009)

Why or why not?

I've had some experiences/problems with this. In the past it's become a point of contention; for some reason while men can debate or banter with men (I used to have a lot of male friends in the past so I've seen this in action) but it's different if you're saying it to a girl. Sometimes yes, sometimes no, a lot of it depends on how the other person sees you. Anyhow, my attempts to debate or banter are often seen as aggressive, when in fact I'm simply entertaining myself and desperately hoping that they can respond in some way.

I also was interested once in a guy who had some control issues. It was less a problem that he was trying to control situations than that he knew that I knew what he was doing.

Just some things I've noticed. I'd love to hear your thoughts. No flames please, let's keep this a serious discussion. If you don't like what I'm saying, I'm sorry, but please don't post on this thread.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

I don't have issues with admitting I'm not an Einstein and that I don't know everything. Largely because it's true. 

So when it comes to dating an intelligent woman, I'm all for it. I never want to stop learning and what better way to be with someone who shares that interest? (I'm assuming she would share that interest because she's intelligent.)

To sum it up, we all have strengths and weaknesses and I know what mine are. So if you're smarter than I am, bonus.


----------



## Jojo (Jul 5, 2010)

Absoluteley no issue with a girl that's smarter me. That's mean I can learn a grow with them. I love debate. However, lately my choices have been very opposite of me. Intelligence doesn't play into my dating choices. Values, similiar likes, and a base-line of attractiveness matter.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

I don't really believe anyone is "smarter" than others, everyone is smart in their own way. I am well read, intelligent with grammar, spelling, I can read pretty complicated music (scores), I have some pretty good critical thinking. I am not smart at planning, complicated math (pre cal/trig and above), keeping up on little things, thinking long term, etc.

Everyone is smart at something different, for example, I would say Slash is as intelligent as Stephen Hawking. Slash is very intelligent emotionally, while Stephen is specialized in Physics. Now I suppose that may be a bad example as Stephen may actually be smarter since (no offense) he doesn't have a lot he can do but sit around and think. But I think you guys get the picture.

In conclusion, I don't think I could find anyone smarter than me, or dumber, so the question is a little irrelevant (imo)


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Exactly how would one go about determining whether or not a prospective date was more/less intelligent than oneself?

I've never subjected any potential date to this type of scrutiny.

However, I did marry a woman that made better grades and tests higher than I do in most areas that we've observed.

So I guess it wouldn't bug me.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Absolutely...


----------



## Ziwosa (Sep 25, 2010)

Still waiting for it to happen, I would enjoy being outsmarted by my partner


----------



## weka (Sep 17, 2010)

Date her? I married her! Love. Control. Where there is one, the other can't live.


----------



## cavarice (Jan 30, 2010)

If I thought a woman was more intelligent than I was in areas of life that mattered a lot to me or in areas that I invested self-worth in, I would be _extremely_ insecure with her in relationship context. I could befriend her in a purely platonic way, but dating would be a no-no.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

I would definitely date a girl who is smarter than me. The only problem is they are to smart to go out with me. I don't really judge people by who is smarter or who is not, I do like a women who enjoys to learn and likes to share.


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

If we both want each other, and can give each other what we need out of a relationship, why not?


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Sure, if you can ever find a woman (or man, for that matter) who is smarter than moi.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

Really isn't something I even consider. 

In my relationship now I'm the less intelligent one, sometimes I feel stupid around her but I generally feel that way around most people because I fail to see the obvious often and get confused easily.

But I fucking love when she corrects me or reasons with me. Definitely not a problem.


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

men should be in fact seeking out women who are smarter and better looking than them - better genes and all


----------



## Clonester (Aug 9, 2010)

For sure! As long as she is chill about it and doesn't give her an ego. I'm very smart, and though I'm confident about my abilities, I don't let my intelligence go to my head. It would be potentially great for conversation with the right chemistry!


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

From the opposite end of the spectrum-- to be completely honest, I've gone insane every time I've tried to date a guy who wasn't as intelligent as I was. So even if you're willing, sorry, guys, I know I personally can't do it.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

vivacissimamente said:


> From the opposite end of the spectrum-- to be completely honest, I've gone insane every time I've tried to date a guy who wasn't as intelligent as I was. So even if you're willing, sorry, guys, I know I personally can't do it.


What was the problem if you don't mind me asking, although I'm sure I can figure it out XD


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

Sure would. 

A challenge is always good.


----------



## Hardstyler (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes because even though I'm pretty smart as it is it alway nice to have someone around that can out Witt you and have excellent conversations debates and ideas with


----------



## PoppyPeedOnMySofa (May 31, 2010)

As long as they don't keep on reminding me about it and making me feel stupid. lol


----------

